# My plan see if yoiu agree or would change



## triplebq (Feb 23, 2010)

I am going to make some ABTs using ground brisket and smoked bacon 

1st I plan on smoking the ground brisket in patty form and then slicing and dicing up. 2nd I plan on crisping some smoked bacon and then cutting it into small cubes and adding to the brisket 3rd I plan on adding these to items to the jalopeno peppers for smoking and rt at the end of the smoke I plan on adding some white mexican cheese .. What do you think ?


----------



## mr mac (Feb 23, 2010)

What's your address?


----------



## xsists (Feb 23, 2010)

hahahaha

these sound amazing.  why not have the cheese in the whole smoke?


----------



## acemakr (Feb 23, 2010)

Sounds delicious. Yeah, why not add the cheese to the mix?


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 23, 2010)

I think I need the address too. Now for your abt's they sound good but I don't think that you need the bacon I think it will be over powered by the brisket and you don't really want to over stuff the peppers and I noticed that you didnt say if you were adding any cream cheese to the mix or are you just stuffing with meat and if thats the case then I would leave in the bacon. But don't forget the Qview. Cause I want to see this one but I really would rather be tasting it.


----------



## triplebq (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't have an answer ,I was just gonna add it at the end like a cheese burger topping . Thanks


----------



## denver dave (Feb 23, 2010)

Sounds good. Scan me a sample.


----------



## triplebq (Feb 23, 2010)

Cream cheese would be an option . I just figured I would run out of room . I was going more for a meal type pepper rather than a snack . Keep the thoughts as this is NOT set in stone yet other than the peppers and ground brisket .


----------



## xsists (Feb 23, 2010)

If your going for a meal type you could go with a bigger pepper, say a poblano, instead so you can fill in more.  I think I saw someone just smoked chili reyenos, kinda the same deal, just different filling.


----------



## meateater (Feb 23, 2010)

I say get some qview up for us. Sounds interesting.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 24, 2010)

It sounds great... I hope you can find some jumbo japs.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Feb 24, 2010)

sounds great to me - wouldn't change a thing!


----------

